# S. heros "arizonensis"



## Draiman (Nov 1, 2010)

Too bad I couldn't get any of the unbanded colorform.


----------



## Lateralus (Nov 1, 2010)

Indeed, pity about the unbanded colourform.



















Still a very nice pede nonetheless. 

Regards,
Damien


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW, very nice pictures, very nice specimen ! :drool:
but i have to admit i also like the unbanded form more.


PS: was there some Azian import of heros lately ?


----------



## Inverts4life (Nov 1, 2010)

I have both the banded and unbanned. The orange on the unbanned glows. Its so cool.


----------



## Lateralus (Nov 1, 2010)

Steven said:


> WOW, very nice pictures, very nice specimen ! :drool:
> but i have to admit i also like the unbanded form more.
> 
> 
> PS: was there some Azian import of heros lately ?


Thank you for the compliments bro, they're actually two different specimens.

Yes, self imported. 

Regards,
Damien


----------



## Canth (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice arizonensis! I didn't know y'all could get em in Asia. 
Now if only someone would send you some good S. heros heros


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 1, 2010)

i would prefer the banded actually. it makes me feel like i have a s. hardwikei (sp?).


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats on the new addition!!! 

it looks great


----------



## Draiman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Another shot:


----------



## micheldied (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the thick terminal legs.


----------



## chyguy (Nov 2, 2010)

nice addition to any collection way to go draiman yeah the unbanned ones are hard to come by .
cheyenne


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 2, 2010)

Inverts4life said:


> I have both the banded and unbanned. The orange on the unbanned glows. Its so cool.


Looks unreal, doesn't it?  A fresh molt looks like a toy with the isopote orange and that odd shade of blue.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 2, 2010)

mmm MMM!:drool:  I think I like the solid ones because the banded ones kind of remind me of polymorpha.  If I were to get another banded one, I would sure like that one, the banding is very strong on it, looks cool.  I would like to have both, ...banded, ..non banded, only opinion, really either is as awesome to me in the end.  It seems both are hard to get, even in the US because it's hard to get people to catch and mail them.  They'd rather get a BB gun and chase it down when they see one ..no lol


----------



## beetleman (Nov 2, 2010)

:clap:beautiful pede as always,1 of my faves,i have 1 aswell in my collection.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice Pictures Draiman!

Your collection is also growing


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice shots, and an awesome species. I love the unbanded ones, but the banded ones are growing on me :drool: It will be exciting to see if they do well for you, i heard they can be quite tricky captives.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 9, 2010)

All I can find around here are the unbanded ones.  I've been to areas where the banded ones live but haven't been able to catch any.


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 11, 2010)

Bill S said:


> All I can find around here are the unbanded ones.  I've been to areas where the banded ones live but haven't been able to catch any.


Then you should catch a nice ammount of the unbanded goodness, and ship it to europe :drool:


----------



## Bill S (Nov 16, 2010)

JanPhilip said:


> Then you should catch a nice ammount of the unbanded goodness, and ship it to europe :drool:


I don't collect wild animals in commercial quantities - but I do hope to breed some.  (My adult female did produce a litter of babies this past summer.)  But I don't know what difficulties I'd encounter shipping animals to Europe.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 21, 2010)

it kind of seems like the unbanded are more popular out of country and the bandeds are more popular in the states. that's kind of funny for some reason


----------

